# Highseat



## Mattuk

What do you think of this?


----------



## El Gato Loco

I'm thinking that would work!







Is it free standing or does it mount in a truck or.....?


----------



## Mattuk

It will lean on a tree. Chris I'll post the first fox or deer I shoot out of it for you.


----------



## El Gato Loco

Mattuk said:


> It will lean on a tree. Chris I'll post the first fox or deer I shoot out of it for you.


Cant wait!


----------



## youngdon

That'll work for sure. How high is it off the ground Matt.

Try one of the ratchet straps around the tree to your frame work right behind the seat. It'll make it much more stable.


----------



## ebbs

We call that a ladder stand in the midwest! Looks a bit fancier than what I'm used to though.


----------



## El Gato Loco

ebbs said:


> Looks a bit *fancier*


Read: HEAVIER.


----------



## Mattuk

It's heavy alright! Don thats what I use on all my highseats some have chains and a padlock, we have idiots here too! Its 12 ft high.


----------



## hassell

Yes I agree a bit of weight there, by the time you got it in position you'd be too played out to climb it!! The thieves are probably after those treated posts?


----------



## Mattuk

You were right Hassell it was a pig to put up but its up now over looking a small grass field with 1000 acres of woodland behind it and a couple kg's of maize chucked about.


----------



## youngdon

Geez, did you have to get all the queens horses and all the queens men to help you put that thing up again.

Nice work Matt, we'll wait for pics of the first victim.


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> Geez, did you have to get all the queens horses and all the queens men to help you put that thing up again.
> 
> Nice work Matt, we'll wait for pics of the first victim.


No they were busy, my father helped me.


----------



## hassell

youngdon said:


> Geez, did you have to get all the queens horses and all the queens men to help you put that thing up again.
> 
> Nice work Matt, we'll wait for pics of the first victim.


 Was that a two or four legged victim?


----------



## saskredneck

cool design, might havr to build one


----------



## Mattuk

saskredneck said:


> cool design, might havr to build one


Sure its got a copyright of $1.000.000 cheques made out to Mattuk!!!


----------



## saskredneck

can i postdate the cheque?


----------



## On a call

Ha ha...post date the check. Mine is in the mail !

Sweet looking high stand. Good job building it. That should last for a quite awhile.

Just a suggestion or two. I would treat it with preservative like Thompsons Water seal or the likes. The bottom of the legs should be up out of the soil. Placing a board under them will help keep them dry, slowing down wood rot.

Nice construction ! You might think about adding a roof for those rainy days.


----------



## youngdon

I could be wrong, but here the green colored wood is because of the pressure treating it has received, to prevent rot and bug damage.


----------



## On a call

Yes you are correct Don. I noticed it, however treatments are not permant so annual treatments help the wood to last longer.


----------



## Mattuk

The deer have cleared all the maize last night, so I put some more down and will sit there tomorrow evening!


----------



## On a call

Wow...sounds like you have herd working your bait over pretty well. You might try beets we use them and they last quite long.

Good luck


----------



## Mattuk

Beet? Sugar beet, beetroot?


----------



## On a call

Sugar beet is the one we use. We also add carrots, grain ( corn, wheat, oats, soy bean and just about any grain) , and apples ( when in season ).


----------



## Mattuk

The red deer when I was a gamekeeper Norfolk loved carrots and parsnips. We use to get the rejects from the supermarkets, all clean good to eat yourself just odd shapes or double rooted for $20's a tonne delivered 20 tonne at a time.


----------



## On a call

That is a very good price ! I get recieve apples from the orchard the same way either to large to small, odd sizes or color, but all good solid apples for 5.00 a bushel. Grain has been getting very expensive so I am not sure how expensive it will be this year. But I generally only use a 3-5 bushell a season.


----------



## Mattuk

I'm not that keen on grain like wheat as it can cause bloat if they gorge themselves.


----------



## On a call

Actually I tend to mix it and scatter it around so they have to forage for it. Never really thought about bloating....guessing that is what happened to me ?


----------



## Mattuk

Well bloat cause's excess gas which can kill them.


----------



## On a call

Yes I was aware what you were refering. I however think perhaps too much grain that has been brewed has caused my bloating ha ha.

By the way...you mentioned the feed you used to get. Those carrots and parsnips make a very very good juice. I buy 50 pound bag of carrots and run them through a juicer and it is great ! Most likely would make a great wine also...very high sugar, I think I even have a recipe some where ?

Sorry got off topic....


----------



## Mattuk

Not at all but you can keep your carrot juice! yuk! I hear parsnip wine is very good but I've never been brave enough to try it!


----------



## youngdon

Carrot wine?? HMMM I'd have to try it.


----------



## shakari

Matt

The high seat looks good...... but I have to ask if you get any boar in that neck of the woods?


----------



## Mattuk

No we don't, wish we did!


----------



## shakari

I guess it's only a matter of time before you do huh.....


----------



## Mattuk

It will be a few years yet but they'll find new ground and spread out.


----------



## On a call

If you want to attract boar or hogs as we call them, bait them. Again, grain works well down south we use feeders that are on timers. The hogs become accustom to the feeder going off at given times. After that it is all over unless you miss.


----------



## Mattuk

No we don't have any wild boar in this area.


----------



## On a call

Hey you could introduce them ..... only joking, they are not welcome here either.


----------



## Mattuk

No I love wild boar its good to have them back after they were shot out years ago. Not hogs I do mean wild boar!


----------



## On a call

To be honest...I thought not much differance ? Perhaps I am ignorant ?


----------



## Mattuk

Big difference. Boar should be wild, hogs behind a fence!


----------



## On a call

I guess I am thinking that hogs are domestic pigs gone wild ( feral ) and Boar the original like the wolf. So there are no boar in your area. Are there any close to your area ?


----------



## Mattuk

You would be right. No none around here 2 and a half hours drive south.


----------



## On a call

How do they hunt for them..dogs ? Drives ?


----------



## Mattuk

Drives, maize and a highseat, stalking and by moonlight.


----------



## On a call

In other words, any way you can !

I have seen plenty of hogs...never a true boar.


----------



## Mattuk

I don't think you can lamp them. You'll wan't a .270 or bigger.


----------



## On a call

wow...how large are these guys ? I know that hogs can get huge 500 pounds. What about boars ?


----------



## Mattuk

Getting up to around the 400lb mark.


----------



## On a call

So any larger bullet weight 150 grains on up would be recomended. Sound interesting.


----------



## Mattuk

Thats what I hear, they are solid.


----------



## On a call

Yes that is true from what I hear about any piggy....I shoot one with my 50 cal and a 150 of power at 150 yards he ran off like he was not even hit ! We never found him but I am fairly sure I wacked him in the shoulder.

I was using my Thompson Center Encore a very acurate gun.


----------



## Mattuk

I've never heard of that rifle.


----------



## youngdon

You'll have to google it Matt, they are a great weapon in rifle or pistol form as was (and is) the Contender. Brian has the black powder 50 cal. but you can change calibers by changing the barrel. Anything from a rimfire 22 to some hellacious calibers including a 12ga shotgun.


----------



## lucas_shane

Ive shot them with a 270 in the shoulder and then killed a but load of them with a 222 and then last year killed a but load of them with a 17 fireball. After the one ran off with the 270 I went to only ear or eye shots.

They are a BLAST to shoot !!! We have them over running us.


----------



## Mattuk

lucas_shane said:


> Ive shot them with a 270 in the shoulder and then killed a but load of them with a 222 and then last year killed a but load of them with a 17 fireball. After the one ran off with the 270 I went to only ear or eye shots.
> 
> They are a BLAST to shoot !!! We have them over running us.


How big were the one's you shot lucas_shane with the .17?


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> You'll have to google it Matt, they are a great weapon in rifle or pistol form as was (and is) the Contender. Brian has the black powder 50 cal. but you can change calibers by changing the barrel. Anything from a rimfire 22 to some hellacious calibers including a 12ga shotgun.


Don I'm sure they are and I'll have a look. But I'll stick with my .243 bruno and my eye's as they seem to work well together!


----------



## On a call

lucas_shane said:


> Ive shot them with a 270 in the shoulder and then killed a but load of them with a 222 and then last year killed a but load of them with a 17 fireball. After the one ran off with the 270 I went to only ear or eye shots.
> 
> They are a BLAST to shoot !!! We have them over running us.


Hey Lucas on an average night how many do you see ? or are you day time hunting ?


----------



## youngdon

243 bruno does that have the set trigger?


----------



## On a call

Set trigger...is that like the safty used on some guns, set trigger and then switch to the fire trigger....My uncle had one like that.


----------



## saskredneck

if its like the trigger on my CZ you push it forward until it clicks then the trigger is like a hair trigger. very nice trigger IMHO


----------



## youngdon

Brian, Yes and NO, a set trigger when used will "*set"* the trigger to be fired with a very light pull. Some are single set triggers and others are double on a single it is as SRN says, you push it forward and it "sets" the trigger to be very light, but can also be pulled from the original position, but it is a harder pull. On a double you pull the first to "set" the second to the lighter position. Most bolt guns that I have seen also have a traditional safety.


----------



## lucas_shane

the biggest would go 175ish. but mind you im ear holeling them or taking eyes out. shot one that about 100# at 40 yards in the ear and blowed both eyeballs out of the socket.

On average we see groups of 35 -45 depending where I go. lots of single boars !

I do this on 4500 acre place in exchange for my deer hunting a lil 100 acre patch. They get rid of some hogs and varmints and I get to hunt for free !! Man thats amessed up deal...NOT..lol

2 yrs ago I had more hogs and yotes than the government trapper on the same place


----------



## On a call

Hey Lucas that is a sweet deal for you. Keep them cleaned up and keep on shooting. How are you hunting them ?

Don and SRN. That is a differant than I was thinking. And way cool how nice to have the choice of a hair or normal pull at your finger tips. I would emagine those are expensive triggers.


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> 243 bruno does that have the set trigger?


Yes don, you push the trigger forward to set it. Its not the new CZ crap its the old true Bruno.


----------



## Mattuk

lucas_shane said:


> the biggest would go 175ish. but mind you im ear holeling them or taking eyes out. shot one that about 100# at 40 yards in the ear and blowed both eyeballs out of the socket.
> 
> On average we see groups of 35 -45 depending where I go. lots of single boars !
> 
> I do this on 4500 acre place in exchange for my deer hunting a lil 100 acre patch. They get rid of some hogs and varmints and I get to hunt for free !! Man thats amessed up deal...NOT..lol
> 
> 2 yrs ago I had more hogs and yotes than the government trapper on the same place


I'd love to see you stalk a 400lb boar and shoot it through the eye with a .17! If you blow the shot he'll tear you a new one!


----------



## On a call

So they are fairly aggresive then...most of the pigs I have seen are more willing to flee than to stay and fight.


----------



## Mattuk

Bayonete's were not invented for world war 2 but for wild boar hunting! A lot of hunters carried pistols as well.


----------



## On a call

wow...that is an interesting bit of knowledge.

And now you are not allowed to use pistols. Even though pigs only hoves I in no way would like to tangle with one in the bush or on the farm.

While going to college I rented a room from a lady who owned a farm. I helped with chores. We had a few red pigs and they ate well and were nice easy to pet even. Durring deer season I had shot a couple deer on the farm and did not dress them untill I got back to the barn. After doing so I fed the pigs the parts we did not want. Except the hide. They loved it...but they got a taste for blood. After that they were the most aggressive animals I have ever seen...they wanted to eat us ! We would feed them and had to be careful not to get close to them or the trough. Well we ended up putting them down and starting over. A leason learned the hard way.


----------



## lucas_shane

LOL If yalls boars are that aggressive I would have to pass. I like the challenge but could care less about getting cutting up. 99% of our hogs will flee. Ive only seen 1 or 2 that actually went to looking for something to attack.

Most of my hunting is from stand that I have opened the feeder pens up. take down one side of the pen and put a solor powered garden light on each leg of the feeder via zip ties and it works great. I like to shine the grain fields or hay fields they are tearing up. I dont care to much for stalking them thru the thickets and canyons. A lot of ppl like it but its not for me. I can do more damage from a baited stand. After all Im not in it for the meat or for a "hunt". Im doing it as damage control so really numbers are the key for that place.

We have set up on ridges and shot them from 500 yrds with a 308 just to see if we could. The pigs didnt really run that day. They would run around and then settle back down for another shot. We got 6 on that one stand. I wasnt shooting that day, my cousin was doing the damage. It was fun to watch thru a spotting scope.


----------



## On a call

Now that is what I call shooting pigs in a barrel.

They do not even hear the report untill it is too late. .308 being a larger round have you ever done the same thing with a .243 ? Do you clean up the sows for eating ?


----------



## Mattuk

saskredneck said:


> if its like the trigger on my CZ you push it forward until it clicks then the trigger is like a hair trigger. very nice trigger IMHO


Sorry saskredneck I was not thinking this morning, I didn't mean to put your cz down. I'm sure its a lovely rifle. The only one I looked at over here was not very good. It was when cz and bruno split maybe that was why.


----------



## On a call

Saw a Bruno on over the net. It was in a .243 he was making .25 inch groups at 400 yards. He uses it both as a varmit rifle and for compition at 1000 yards.


----------



## Mattuk

I sat in the new seat for the first time tonight. Only saw a fox which I let go. The deer have been in the field every night just not in the day light!


----------



## lucas_shane

No I havent used a 243 but I plan on trying the 22-250 ! 
I clean the lil ones, 50 pounders are good eating. A lot of ppl eat all sizes and I can tell you that Ive seen 150 pounders not worth eating and then Ive seen 300 pounders that was ok. If some of the towns people want some I always try and take care and get what ever size they want. Im not greedy, if I know somebody wants some then I always try and take the first shot on a good eater and then sling lead at the rest.

"fish n a barrel" thats funny cause there is a lil box canyon that has walls thats STRAIGHT up about 150-200 ft tall. Its a blood fest if we can find a batch and chase them in with the atvs or trucks. Chase them in and have somebody set at the mouth of it makeing all kinds of racket and the other go arounnd and get up top and "kill".

I know thats not much sport but when they are tearing up 50 - 100 acres of planted fields every night then your not looking for a "hunt", you are looking for a slaughter !!


----------



## youngdon

On a call said:


> Saw a Bruno on over the net. It was in a .243 he was making .25 inch groups at 400 yards. He uses it both as a varmit rifle and for compition at 1000 yards.


.25 at 400 yds holy cow thats world record material.


----------



## On a call

Mattuk said:


> I sat in the new seat for the first time tonight. Only saw a fox which I let go. The deer have been in the field every night just not in the day light!


Glad you were able to see at least somthing...sounds as if the deer are getting wise ? Keep after them...on a nice cloudy day perhaps a few might try to slide out early to the feed plot.

Good luck Matt looking forward to hearing about your next hunt.


----------



## On a call

youngdon said:


> .25 at 400 yds holy cow thats world record material.


I have no idea how good that is ?? Well I know that is good shooting but as far as how good ? His compitition shooting is at 1000 yards.

I tried to locate what I had read about him and his gun...but did not find it again. This was a young man from Ohio who had it built up and has been offered some big $$ for the gun and refuses to sell it. His family owns a farm and they showed his 1000 yard range. The gun was painted a bright yellow.


----------



## On a call

youngdon said:


> .25 at 400 yds holy cow thats world record material.


Found it...not sure how show you where...but here is some info.

I was incorrect about the .25 inch groups at 400 yards but close.

Matt's Screamin' Yellow Ackley
*.243 Ackley Improved for 1000yd BR and Long-Range Varminting
*

While Matt says his bullets don't "go to sleep" for a couple hundred yards, this gun can still shoot 1/4" groups at 100 yards and hold that accuracy much, much farther. Matt reports, "my best-ever group was five shots in .397" at 400 yards. Yep, I got lucky with the conditions, but this is a very accurate rifle."


----------



## youngdon

I know that the BPCR guys try to keep velocities under a certain level to settle the bullets faster, but they are also throwing a huge chunk of lead, like 5 times the weight of his .243 bullet


----------



## On a call

I have an idea what you trying to tell me...but 5 times the lead ? And if you slow down a bullet you are shortening up the range, correct ? I am no ballistics expert just a guy who likes to shoot. But it is nice to know the ins and outs to help me be a better shooter.


----------



## youngdon

Most of the BPCR guys shoot a 45-70 or 45-120 or something on that level, It has to be a Black Powder Cartridge. The cast lead bullets they shoot are usually in the 500+ gr area. What he means by going to sleep is, that when a bullet leaves the barrel of your gun it does not fly true when going supersonic speeds, it yaws to a degree. Once it settles a bit and slows it straightens itself out and flies true. BPCR guys normally keep their velocities down to negate this factor.


----------



## On a call

So if they are shooting out to 1000 yards...how do they do that and keep MOA in line ?


----------



## youngdon

Yaw does not mean the bullet path is necessarily out of MOA.


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> .25 at 400 yds holy cow thats world record material.


Remington 100gn core-lokt through mine, you can get the holes on a target touching.


----------



## On a call

Matt, At 400 yards ?


----------



## Mattuk

No I've never tried that but I don't miss many deer or foxes!!


----------



## On a call

I have been wanting a .243 for some time...trying to choose what to buy is driving me bonkers.


----------



## Mattuk

If I was to look for a new rifle then maybe a Steyr Mannlicher would do well.


----------



## On a call

Looks like a beautiful gun. I have no knowledge so cannot comment. But they must be nice for the price they command.


----------



## Mattuk

They are lovely rifles, save your penny's!


----------



## On a call

Penny's and pounds !

Have you ever shot one ?


----------



## Mattuk

Yes. Both the lads on the farm have them.


----------



## On a call

What do you like about them ?


----------



## Mattuk

They are good working rifles. Remember for me it doesn't come out of the gun safe for 2 weeks every year! Its in action from the 1st August to 30th of April! Its a gun to do a job not just look nice!


----------

